# PPT unter 64-bit

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine PPT Datei, die mit OpenOffice nicht geöffnet werden kann:

The loading of password-encrypted presentations is not supported.

Unter Linux-32 kann ich  die Datei mit pptviewer.exe ohne Probleme öffnen.

Mit 64-bit passiert das:

$wine Office12/PPTVIEW.EXE

fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x110000 1 (nil) 0

Was kann ich tun?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## firefly

du könntest es mit einer neueren wine version testen, falls du nicht die neuste version installiert hast.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> du könntest es mit einer neueren wine version testen, falls du nicht die neuste version installiert hast.

 

Nope. Will auch mit der 9999er Version nicht.

Muss ich noch irgendwas installieren, um eine 32-bit .exe unter 64-bit zum Laufen zu bekommen?

Tobi

----------

## firefly

ich wüsste nicht was, denn bei mir funktionieren die Windows Programme, welche ich per wine laufen lasse, ohne probleme unter 64bit gentoo.

----------

## Erdie

Ist die Datei den wirklich Passwort geschützt? bzw. wirst Du von pptview nach dem Passwort gefragt und mußt es vor dem Ansehen eingeben? Oder ist die Fehlermeldung einfach nur nonsense?

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei PPTVIEW muss ich kein Passwort eingeben.

Tobi

----------

## disi

So weit ich weiss, ist wine doch sowieso 32bit. Vielleicht stimmt etwas mit den emul libraries nicht.

Fuer wine muss man schon manuell die -win64 USE-Flag setzen um ein 64bit wine zu bekommen. Hast du das gemacht?

```
amd64?

      ( X?

            ( >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-2.1 >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-2.1 )

       app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6 )
```

Hast du die installiert?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *disi wrote:*   

> So weit ich weiss, ist wine doch sowieso 32bit. Vielleicht stimmt etwas mit den emul libraries nicht.
> 
> Fuer wine muss man schon manuell die -win64 USE-Flag setzen um ein 64bit wine zu bekommen. Hast du das gemacht?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jupp alles drauf.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

Ich habe gerade eben testweise den pptviewer 2007 in ein neues WINEPREFIX installiert und er läuft.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ich habe gerade eben testweise den pptviewer 2007 in ein neues WINEPREFIX installiert und er läuft.

 

WINEPREFIX=/home/tobi/test/ wine test/drive_c/Program\ Files/Microsoft\ Office/Office12/PPTVIEW.EXE

will auch nicht. Obwohl die Installation ging.

Woran könnte es liegen?

tobi

----------

